
Folding(at)home takes up the fight against Covid-19 / 2019-nCoV - sohkamyung
https://foldingathome.org/2020/02/27/foldinghome-takes-up-the-fight-against-covid-19-2019-ncov/
======
throwaway29303
It'd be nice if Deepmind's AlphaFold could lay a helping hand. ;)

[https://deepmind.com/blog/article/AlphaFold-Using-AI-for-
sci...](https://deepmind.com/blog/article/AlphaFold-Using-AI-for-scientific-
discovery)

~~~
throwaway29303
Apparently they're doing something about it.

[https://deepmind.com/research/open-source/computational-
pred...](https://deepmind.com/research/open-source/computational-predictions-
of-protein-structures-associated-with-COVID-19)

